

Intel labels Ultrabooks a “Failure” - ableal
http://semiaccurate.com/2013/10/02/intel-labels-ultrabooks-failure/

======
Recoil42
Useless editorializing fluff. Avoid wasting your time.

~~~
wmt
Useless editorializing fluff that's been spot on the whole time about
Ultrabooks being doomed thanks to Intel jacking up their price to be higher
than Air's.

------
bitwize
Ultrabooks are a rousing success.

Because of them, the laptop market is dominated by off-brand MBAs, just like
it was dominated by off-brand PowerBooks between 1992-2012. Since the MBA
really is the Right Thing in heavy-duty mobile computing, the ultrabook is
bound to continue to succeed, maybe not under that name.

------
ableal
Also interesting at the site, the first few pages of an article about an AMD
stab at a graphics API:

[http://semiaccurate.com/2013/09/30/amds-mantle-biggest-
chang...](http://semiaccurate.com/2013/09/30/amds-mantle-biggest-change-
gaming-decade/)

 _" AMD’s GPU14 public presentation had one big surprise at the end called
Mantle [... which] is easiest to describe as a graphics API similar to OpenGL
or DirectX but without the overhead."_

